# duck ballotine stuffing recs



## mano (Nov 2, 2011)

Does a duck stuffed with sautee'd spinach and mushrooms sound good? My wife says no, but a friend says yes.

Pepin stuffs a chicken with it at the 7:45 mark: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAekQ5fzfGM


----------



## bieniek (Nov 2, 2011)

If you really really have the need and old mushrooms and loads of spinach you have to use up. 
I wouldnt. 

Ducks flavour and consistence wouldnt go well with spinach and mushroom,but also depends on what mushroom you mean and in what way cooked. 

But thats just my palette


----------



## bprescot (Nov 2, 2011)

I've done something similar with chicken and it worked fairly well. With duck... don't know. Could work, but not the first thing I'd try.

I've done chestnuts, bacon and liver before which has worked well with chicken and guinea hen. Rich, but tasty.


----------



## mano (Nov 2, 2011)

Full disclosure: On Saturday for my wine group I'm making a duck ballotine stuffed with a pate' of duck breasts, foie gras, marinated pork and different spices/herbs. Sunday, I'm cooking a retirement dinner for a duck-loving friend. So, to save time but avoid repetition there will be another duck ballotine but I figured on the spinach stuffing. I've made with chix several times and it's easy and tastes great. Just wasn't sure about using it for duck. 

Unless I get some good thumbs-up on it I'll just double the pate' recipe.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 3, 2011)

First, what kind of mushrooms? Maitake, chanterelle?

Second, go seasonal. Sunchokes are in near me, chestnuts are available, Brussels sprouts, etc..


----------



## ptolemy (Nov 3, 2011)

Try granny smith apples for stuffing...


----------



## mano (Nov 3, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> First, what kind of mushrooms? Maitake, chanterelle?
> 
> Second, go seasonal. Sun chokes are in near me, chestnuts are available, Brussels sprouts, etc..


 
We're going to Philadelphia's Italian market so most any kind of mushroom and veggie is available. Grilled Brussels sprouts, granny smiths both sound good. How would you cook them?

I'm looking for something simple but a great match so if you have even an idea of a recipe I can run with it.


----------



## bieniek (Nov 3, 2011)

If youre friend ducks lover really is worth it go for ducks assiette. 

Grilled foie gras terrine with chilli or chipotle.
Roasted half duck slowly rested
Confit duck legs ballotine with chinese five spice, orange and cloves. You can peel the thin layer of orange skin flat, candize it, lay it onto cling film together so it can do the job of the "skin" in the ballotine, and then make green herbs crumble with ducks jus reduced so it jellyfies and then roll the meat in that. Chill to set and you have starter and maincourse together. 

If he is duck purist you could just roast whole duck, firstly stuff it with A: Oranges and thyme or B: apples garlic and marjoram and roast starting with 200, then lowering to 180. This is the most dificult part. You have to have a clue when the duck has had enough. My best guess on a bird of 1.5kg would be 30 mins max, but i never measure time, i just touch the duck. Then you rest it for amount of time you cooked it. 
Then you split it in half, take ribcage bones out, all the other leaving just the leg bone in. press the breast with leg together and chill. 
Perfect with mashed potato or brussel sprouts or well made cabbage. Wine? under duck, not over

Personaly i think properly roasted duck is better than any other gimmicks you would try to do, but as usual with cooking, get basics right is the most difficult shite


----------

